# Vergleich G27 vs G29 und Frage zum Shifter



## Munin666 (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor einer Weile ( im März ) ein G27 gekauft.
Leider ist dort eine der Klemmen gebrochen und der Händler will die Garantie nicht einhalten.
Nun habe ich versucht Logitech an zu sprechen und derzeit prüft die Garantieabteilung mein Anliegen.

Da das G27 nicht mehr auf Lager ist, haben sie mich vorgewarnt das es wohl das G29 + Shifter wird, welches mir als Ersatz zugeschickt wird.

Daher wollte ich fragen welche Unterschiede das G29 zum G27 hat, abgesehen davon das die Tasten nun alle im Lenkrad liegen.
Des weiteren weis ich noch nicht ob ich vielleicht das G27 sogar behalten kann, denn sie sagten bisher nur ich solle es nicht entsorgen.

In einigen Videos sah ich bereits das man den Shifter vom G27 als Schaltung für das G29 verwenden kann und die Tasten bei der PS3 dann nicht funktionieren.
Allerdings wollte ich fragen, ob sie beim PC noch funktionieren? Denn dann könnte ich für ETS2 ein paar mehr Tasten belegen. 


Grüße


----------



## Unplayable (23. Dezember 2016)

Das mit dem Shifter geht offiziell nicht. Wie die das hinbekommen haben ist mir fraglich... Vorteile sind beim G29 eher marginal. Alle (22 Tasten) am Lenkrad, PS4 kompatibel, Schalt-LEDs, besseres Aussehen. Die Mechanik ist identisch geblieben.


----------



## Munin666 (30. Dezember 2016)

Unplayable schrieb:


> Das mit dem Shifter geht offiziell nicht. Wie die das hinbekommen haben ist mir fraglich... Vorteile sind beim G29 eher marginal. Alle (22 Tasten) am Lenkrad, PS4 kompatibel, Schalt-LEDs, besseres Aussehen. Die Mechanik ist identisch geblieben.



Oh es kam ja doch noch eine Antwort, hatte es schon beinahe aufgegeben und daher nicht mehr danach geschaut.
Nunja, dass G27 hat doch auch Schalt LEDs und ich finde nicht unbedingt das es von Vorteil ist alle Tasten am Lenkrad zu haben, außerdem finde ich das Aussehen vom G27 besser ;D
Da ich nun auch noch nicht mal eine PS4 besitze mag ich zu behaupten, dass es somit für mich keine Vorteile, sondern eher Nachteile gibt?

Nunja, Logitech prüft nun meinen Garantieanspruch, mal schauen was dabei rum kommt. 
Wenn ich das alte Lenkrad behalten darf um es selbst zu entsorgen , dann hole ich dafür neue Tischklemmen und bin dann froh darüber das ich von nun an beide Lenkräder besitze, auch wenn beim G27 dadurch wahrscheinlich die Garantie erlischt.


----------



## Unplayable (30. Dezember 2016)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Oh es kam ja doch noch eine Antwort, hatte es schon beinahe aufgegeben und daher nicht mehr danach geschaut.
> Nunja, dass G27 hat doch auch Schalt LEDs und ich finde nicht unbedingt das es von Vorteil ist alle Tasten am Lenkrad zu haben, außerdem finde ich das Aussehen vom G27 besser ;D
> Da ich nun auch noch nicht mal eine PS4 besitze mag ich zu behaupten, dass es somit für mich keine Vorteile, sondern eher Nachteile gibt?
> 
> ...


Richtig. Das G29 bietet dir in deinem Fall absolut keine Vorteile. Das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach entweder wenn man eine PS4 besitzt oder vorher noch keins hatte. Vom G27 auf das G29 aufzurüsten ist m.E. Unsinn.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Munin666 (3. Januar 2017)

Unplayable schrieb:


> Richtig. Das G29 bietet dir in deinem Fall absolut keine Vorteile. Das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach entweder wenn man eine PS4 besitzt oder vorher noch keins hatte. Vom G27 auf das G29 aufzurüsten ist m.E. Unsinn.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Nunja die Umrüstung ist sowieso nicht freiwillig gewesen, sondern das habe ich von Logitech zugeschickt bekommen.
Ich habe nun die Pedale vom G27 an das G29 angeschlossen weil ich 1. keine Lust hatte die Kabel neu zu verlegen und 2. weil der Druckpunkt der Bremse beim G29 total komisch ist.

Auch den Shifter habe ich schon probiert, Gang 1-6 funktionieren tatsächlich, allerdings nicht der Rückwärtsgang und die Zusatztasten.
Werde das G27 dann wohl reparieren wenn Logitech nicht sagt da sich denen das zu schicken soll.


----------

